# Whining again....no results!



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Don't read this if you are looking for encouragement!

Well, I'm going on 3 weeks of excercize 5 days a week - minimum 1/2 hour max 1 hour. Started out on ellipticals, knees hurt, switched to Arc Trainer, and now I'm doing a weight lifting regime 3 days, Arc Tr 2 days. I get bp up to about 150ish, up to 150 cal each session. Not really fast moving but decent movement. 

I've not lost 1 lb. I'm still at 153. 
The only good thing I can say is I am no longer sore afterwards, and I do feel stronger. 
HF

Just a little disgusted here.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, the truth is, I went about 6 months just exercising without much in the way of results because I didn't have enough muscle. I was exchanging fat for muscle, though. I just didn't know it. 

And truth be told, there is stuff happening that you can't see, and it is the really important stuff... When you go back to the doc, you will discover that you blood pressure is better, your heart rate is lower, your cholesterol is better etc... In short, you are increasing your life span, and that is not about a scale. 

Also, next time you go for a hike, or have to take the stairs, or lift something heavy or... pick anything at all that used to be hard, you will discover that you can do it, so your quality of life is better too. There is a lot going on to your benefit that is more important than the scale- by far. So... keep at it. The weight will come off eventually. =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## mowrey1999 (Aug 25, 2005)

Well Just wanted to comment on your exercise program and why you may not be losing weight, From the times I have actually lost weight, just working out or exercising never made me lose weight, I did feel better and got stronger but never really lost weight from just exercise , Most of the people who are really serious about working out and losing weight or just cutting for a show know the real secret is what you eat and also working out in combination, If you watch even the biggest loser they really promote proper diet and exercise in combination and the show shows the actual results but without the diet most people won,t lose weight from what I have seen, If you look at your diet most people will find there taking in probably 3or 4 times the carbohydrates as is required by your body , things like rice, bread, potatoes ,donuts , corn, pasta, chocolate,candy, pastries, cookies are just a small portion of high carb foods most people eat daily,and will keep you from your goal. 
I have also seen people go and eat hardly anything for days on end, but again there taking in things that are not helping, they might eat a couple donuts and coffee in the morning, then at lunch they skip it thinking its helping and at dinner only go to subway for a 6 inch sandwich with a coke and even though its not a lot of calories they consumed enough carbohydrates that they won,t lose any weight but will probably feel hungry still, 
Most people when it comes to diet have to really make a effort to try to eat the right foods and not binge, remember eating foods with salt makes your body crave sugary items so thats a viscous circle or visa versa .
I would suggest you track everything you eat in a diary and see how many calories you eat now ,then find out the amount of carbohydrates your taking in and then you can devise a plan to get better meals that are healthier and right for you , Then track your new meals and carbohydrates and see if that helps, Most people I know that want to lose weight have if they are honest with there self . A lot fail because they just dont stick to it and start going right back to the fast food , and make excuses about how they dont have time to eat better so I guess its up to you and hope this helps some,


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I agree.
Even when I was running 12 miles a week, I wasn't really losing much weight. Though I _felt_ fantastic!
Cutting my carbs, OTOH, has been the only "diet" that has ever really worked.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Okay I guess I'm not going to get out of losing weight the easy way. I figured if I wasn't gaining, then excersize would do it as long as I didn't increase my intake. I want to see some results.....Cindy-E I can't wait 6 months! My son is getting married in April and I need to order my dress!

I have a question though, what's the difference between counting calories & counting carbs? Should I be watching both?

HF


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

HappyFarmer said:


> Okay I guess I'm not going to get out of losing weight the easy way. I figured if I wasn't gaining, then excersize would do it as long as I didn't increase my intake. I want to see some results.....Cindy-E I can't wait 6 months! My son is getting married in April and I need to order my dress!
> 
> I have a question though, what's the difference between counting calories & counting carbs? Should I be watching both?
> 
> HF


I don't know. I count calories. And that means cutting carbs because carbs are high calorie... so it works out to eating less carbs anyway. I don't count carbs tho- maybe Erin will have a different take on it.

Cindyc.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Which is really true. 
I've seen the theory that most overweight people probably should cut their carbs, so when they cut their calories they DO lose weight. ...Because of exactly what you mention, cindy: Cutting calories by default cuts carbs, too. 

This varies by person, I'm sure, but I've discovered _I_ can "get away with" a good 1800-2000 calorie day, so long as my carbs stay under about 40 or so. Counting calories, OTOH, on need to stay in the range of about 14-1500. 
The only one I truly _watch_ is my carbs. But I ball-park my calories on occasion, just to see where I'm at. 

(Personally though, I've been almost entirely off-program since the beginning of the summer when I learned I have celiac disease. 
Kind of a "Well if I can't have wheat, etc. at least I can still have Pepsi, and chocolate and ice cream and PB cups and..."  When it was MY decision, I was fine. Once I found out I actually HAD to cut grains, if nothing else, well then my inner child goes nuts. 
I can feel the barge beginning to turn around in my mind, though. I'm already making better decisions, again.)


HF, were I in your shoes (wait a sec, I think I probably am! lol), I'd start an Atkins-type induction for a couple of weeks and move forward from there.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Isn't it funny how that works. We want what we can't have, even if we didn't want it before. Reminds me of the old saying that a wedding ring makes a man more attractive. LOL


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Thank you for the explanations, it makes sense now.

Shoot, I had a bowl of rice tonight, then looked at the carbs. 12%.

It sure will take some getting use to to read those nuritional panels, BEFORE I eat it, lol.

HF


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Cindy, you were so right! Usually trimming the goats hooves are really hard on my back - I had to limit it to 6 or 7 at a time and could barely stand up afterwards. TODAY-I was able to do them all! (well except for 4 I could not catch). Now Ill have to start looking for other things that get easier!
HF




> Also, next time you go for a hike, or have to take the stairs, or lift something heavy or... pick anything at all that used to be hard, you will discover that you can do it, so your quality of life is better too. There is a lot going on to your benefit that is more important than the scale- by far. So... keep at it. The weight will come off eventually. =0)
> 
> Cindyc.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

HappyFarmer said:


> Thank you for the explanations, it makes sense now.
> 
> Shoot, I had a bowl of rice tonight, then looked at the carbs. 12%.
> 
> ...


Even if you don't buy into the whole low-carb concept, try to limit carbs in the evening. Jillian Michaels supports this theory, too and she's not particularly into "low carb."
It inhibits the release of human growth hormone at night if you have a fairly carb-y supper. And growth hormone is part of what lets you lose weight properly. 

Also, don't pay attention to the %, pay attention to the number of grams themselves.


----------

